# northern new york 145 inches



## twgranger (Nov 18, 2006)

heres a thing they posted on a local site for where i live. All i know is i need a friggin break!!!! :crying:

http://www.wwnytv.net/index.php/2009/01/26/watertown-nearly-drains-snow-removal-budget/


----------



## flakesmeangreen (Nov 19, 2001)

Average snowfall is only 110"? I thought I remembered reading awhile back, here on plowsite, that Watertown got a lot more snow than that.


----------



## twgranger (Nov 18, 2006)

flakesmeangreen;731929 said:


> Average snowfall is only 110"? I thought I remembered reading awhile back, here on plowsite, that Watertown got a lot more snow than that.


Im not sure. Its been a few years since i seen this much snow on the ground though.


----------



## mryb (Jan 30, 2009)

flakesmeangreen;731929 said:


> Average snowfall is only 110"? I thought I remembered reading awhile back, here on plowsite, that Watertown got a lot more snow than that.


 When I was growing up in the 60's in Ithaca, NY the average snowfall was 150-175" a yr & we weren't directly in the snowbelt. So Watertown did get more...Rick


----------

